# Anastasia State Park?????



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

About 2 years ago, I camped at Anastasia State Park in St. Augustine just before moving back to Florida. For those of you not familiar with it, it's a great park with all the ammenities and sits right on the ocean. I didn't have any fishing gear at the time, since I was then living in land-locked West Virginia, so I didn't get to fish any while there  The beach was dang near empty, every day and I noticed only a couple of people surf fishing there (about 2-300 yards north of the beach parking area) the whole 8 days I spent there. In thinking back, it may be a great place to try...no crowds, no surfers, etc. On both occasions, I saw them pull in some nice legal reds as well as several below the limit. All were released. Just wondering if anyone has ever fished there, and if so, what kind of luck they've had. No driving on the beach, so you'd need a cart or have to travel light. Any feedback? Thanks. Larry


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*P.s.*

I forgot to mention that you can get an annual pass pretty cheap, which allows you "after hours" access to fish all night if you want to. I did manage to check into that


----------



## Frosty (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice place to stay and fish.

However, right now the beach is being renourished. SO there are bulldozers everywhere, trailers, huge pipe systems, offshore pumping stations, silt everywhere and most importantly, nothing left alive in the ecosystem where they are pumping sand.

Basically, the fishing went to pot for the next couple of years.

Frosty


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

DANG-IT!!! Oh well...it was a thought. Guess I'll have to check it out again in 2007  Thanks for the heads-up Frosty. You probably saved me a wasted trip.

Larry


----------

